# How is the weather up north??



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Just looking to find out what the weather conditions are up north. Thinking about taking a 4 hour drive this weekend to chase some steel. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a ton of rain in some areas and woke up to 18 degrees this morning. The creek that flows through my property is quite muddy and it emptys into the West Branch of the Rocky.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Snowy! Yeah most of the rivers and tribs are going to be blown for a day or two. I'll check a few on my way home from work and post for you out-of-towners.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, well good to hear that you guys got some snow, hopefully that will bring up water level and hopefully push some fresh fish up into the streams. Looking forward to your post Muskiejim for the-out-of-towners


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Got alot of rain in the bula area Tuesday night, waters are likely muddy for now. Right now snow is minnor and the winds are blowin`. Seen some ice on the small tribs last weekend, the rain should keep them clear. Friday looks like it may be a nasty day snow wise. Will let you guys know what the winds blow in.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USOH0195?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rock should be real good by sunday. just hoping I dont have to deal with flating ice


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

my buddy driving to work in ashtabula


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Well that does not look like fun Steelheadbob. I would assume that all that snow is going to make the smaller streams rise a bit, and muddy. Thanks for all of the info guys. Need to make a decision then.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

v is blown out


----------



## Jkish (Oct 19, 2009)

I cross the Grand River in Fairport Harbor on my way to work, it was ice covered this morning.
The flow on the Chagrin looks real good, it was 300 cfs and dropping, it should be in great shape!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Chagrin will fish saturday and sunday.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> Chagrin will fish saturday and sunday.


I doubt northern reaches will fish tom. the soccer fields were completely locked up around 10am today, no openings anywhere, after an hour of WORK managed to move some shelf ice and get into 4 nice freshies this morn on a local creek, headed to rocky to find the marina completely locked and a heavily slushed up river past morely. Rock had about 6in of vis. Temps dont look like they'll go up much past freezing this weekend either... with the cold windy nights, im thinking it prob wont get much better, not looking forward to a locked up weekend at all... Hopefully the sun will do some damage tom and sun...

Ray


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

good point on the lower stretches. Upper stretches may be a better option.


----------

